# Suggestions for a new aquarium



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

This aquarium will be 10 - 36 gallons. 
Any stocking suggestions with pictus catfish(for 25 plus)?


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

Why is no one answering? For each range (10-15) 15-25, 25-36


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like with a group of 5, the stocking is full at a 20 gallon long and the 29 is at 90%. Try playing around with aqadvisor.com. 
I was not sure what filter you had, so I can't say about water change schedules.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks, they dont have certain filters
s


----------

